# Homeowners...Be Sure To Read This When Choosing New HVAC



## user2561

I really want to point something out here regarding the efficiency of equipment. 

As a homeowner you FIRST want to make sure that your home is insulated properly. This includes everything from batting insulation or closed cell to the windows in your home. (If your home is super "tight" you definitely want to incorporate a energy recovery intake/exhaust system)

I have seen so many homeowners oversold on new equipment. What do I mean? Well, any HVAC provider is there for a profit which is totally fine...unless they are simply ripping the customer off. 

For instance....*A high efficiency system(16plus) with variable speed function, modulating furnace, multi-speed compressor, etc is a pure waste of a homeowner's dollar IF their home is not suitably insulated against excessive energy loss. It would take a unbelievable amount of time for a homeowner to recoup the cost of the higher efficiency equipment.* I would always inform customers to first invest the money in increasing the R value of perimeter walls and windows first. 

There is nothing wrong with high efficiency equipment if your home is up to snuff. Some may argue...What's the difference; a higher efficiency cooling/heating system IS more efficient. The answer is simply that when you compare the cost spent by the homeowner on the high efficient equipment to the amount of time it would take to recoup the cost in savings with a "leaky" home...it is not worth it.

***This statement should be disregarded if in fact the homeowner knows their house is properly insulated against excessive energy losses OR if they have immediate future plans to upgrade their homes R value.***


----------



## thornshvac

*re: Homeowners look at this first*

If you do your job correctly you would have done a load calculation and informed the homeowner of the proper size unit for the insulation they have. Yes I agree better the insulation the more efficient it can be if the proper size unit is in place. 
http://thornsac.com


----------



## moshei

Choosing the right HVAC at home its good to call a professional HVAC or you can search in your local who is expert and have your house check so that they can advice you what's the right one.


----------



## jackhhampton

Good Ideas tips for homeowners for feature plan


----------



## Jeffdurbin77

*high efficiency*

The other things to take into consideration is how long you plan on being at your residence in relation to how long it will take you to benefit from the higher efficiency equipment. By the time you insulate properly, and seal everything off which will now require some sort of fresh air and then you buy the top of the line equipment, that equipment would have to be in operation for longer than is possible to be worth your money. Just make sure you do the math.


----------



## Spyke45

I would argue that a home that is under insulated will benefit from high eff equipment and that is all the more reason to sell it. I dont sell insulation, I sell hvac equipment. Telling a customer to spend less with me and more with an outside company is just silly. IMO


----------



## njtinman

i guess he must work installing windows or insalation and not hvsc


----------



## jonathancaplan

user2561 said:


> I really want to point something out here regarding the efficiency of equipment.
> 
> 
> For instance....*A high efficiency system(16plus) with variable speed function, modulating furnace, multi-speed compressor, etc is a pure waste of a homeowner's dollar IF their home is not suitably insulated against excessive energy loss. It would take a unbelievable amount of time for a homeowner to recoup the cost of the higher efficiency equipment.* I would always inform customers to first invest the money in increasing the R value of perimeter walls and windows first.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with high efficiency equipment if your home is up to snuff. Some may argue...What's the difference; a higher efficiency cooling/heating system IS more efficient. The answer is simply that when you compare the cost spent by the homeowner on the high efficient equipment to the amount of time it would take to recoup the cost in savings with a "leaky" home...it is not worth it.
> 
> ***This statement should be disregarded if in fact the homeowner knows their house is properly insulated against excessive energy losses OR if they have immediate future plans to upgrade their homes R value.***


Thanks for the advice....


----------



## Martin1337

A CO2 Sensor can also greatly increase efficient use of energy in your HVAC systems.


----------



## hvaclounge.com

Yeah, it definitely no secret that good insulation is important. You could have the best system in the world, but without good insulation, it will be horrible.


----------



## swna

What about proper attic ventilation to go with the insulation? Making sure they have an attic fan to help regulate temperatures. (If they need to have the furnace and/or coil installed in the attic.) Also use correct use of a programmable thermostat when getting a new unit installed is key to helping out on efficiency and saving money, even with the current system at hand.

Getting ducts checked for leaks, and making sure there is proper and even air distribution going through them, so as not to over work your new system.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago

better installated home obviously means better efficientcy. but with heat loads you can get it right also. non sense to not try and sell high efficient stuff.


----------



## BridgerOnyx1236

better installated home clearly implies better efficientcy. in any case, with heat loads you can take care of business moreover. non sense to not attempt to sell high proficient stuff.

http://proattictampa.com


----------

